# Xpert polishes



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys hi
does anyone know where can i purchase Xpert polishes in the EU?
Thanx.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Guys hi
> does anyone know where can i purchase Xpert polishes in the EU?
> Thanx.


Pm simon @waxattack. He is a trader on here :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Guys hi
> does anyone know where can i purchase Xpert polishes in the EU?
> Thanx.


http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?page_id=523


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanx a lot!.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

As above, we will have stock of both the 1000 and 1500 polishes very soon.

Simon


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

What is the price range on the Xpert polishes?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> As above, we will have stock of both the 1000 and 1500 polishes very soon.
> 
> Simon


Ill be waiting.
Xpert got a whole line of great products,i like to try their glaze also.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Porta said:


> What is the price range on the Xpert polishes?


Both Xpert 1000 Ultra and 1500 Hi Tech will be £30 inc. vat for 946ml bottle.

Simon


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> Both Xpert 1000 Ultra and 1500 Hi Tech will be £30 inc. vat for 946ml bottle.
> 
> Simon


Ive tried playing with the 1500,finished my friends car [peugeot 407] with LC gold pad on a flex DA maching.
the result was just STUNNING like never before,and ive worked with other polish class a brands.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Ill be waiting.
> Xpert got a whole line of great products,i like to try their glaze also.


I've had samples of other Xpert products and have been really impressed so will be adding some more items to the site in the near future.

Ever tried Riccardo clay?, it gets very good reviews so may well get some to try.

Simon


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Wax Attack said:


> I've had samples of other Xpert products and have been really impressed so will be adding some more items to the site in the near future.
> 
> Ever tried Riccardo clay?, it gets very good reviews so may well get some to try.
> 
> Simon


I'm currently using riccardo yellow clay. Its excellent
I continue to use the Xpert 1000 and 1500 every day. my results have never been better since I began using it about 12 months ago


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> I've had samples of other Xpert products and have been really impressed so will be adding some more items to the site in the near future.
> 
> Ever tried Riccardo clay?, it gets very good reviews so may well get some to try.
> 
> Simon


Never tried Riccardo clay,thanks for the tip,ill give it a go.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dream Machines said:


> I'm currently using riccardo yellow clay. Its excellent
> I continue to use the Xpert 1000 and 1500 every day. my results have never been better since I began using it about 12 months ago


Comparing to Menzerna FG500 and PF2500 , what is the outcome???


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Still waiting for my Xpert samples and the microfiber pads from Optimum


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porta said:


> Still waiting for my Xpert samples and the microfiber pads from Optimum


An update on the optimum MF pads abilities will be nice.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Porta said:


> Still waiting for my Xpert samples and the microfiber pads from Optimum


Hi Mario, sample will be on it's way tomorrow. :thumb:
Simon


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Yiiha! I got my samples of the Xpert trio in the post today 

I will try them on a BMW this friday.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Porta said:


> Yiiha! I got my samples of the Xpert trio in the post today
> 
> I will try them on a BMW this friday.


TRIO??
1000,1500,and..?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Body shop quick cut.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

When will you have the 1L's in please? I still need to try that tyre stuff too!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

RussZS said:


> When will you have the 1L's in please? I still need to try that tyre stuff too!


Hi Russ, 
1000 and 1500 Should be in stock by the end of he week. :thumb:

Simon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Simon, I'll be in touch.

Russ.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What's the technique for burnishing/jewelling with Xpert 1500?

Is it similar to the Zenith method?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Xpert 1500 is a very good polish. I just used it on 1200 rpm, then slowly down to 600.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Xpert 1500 is amazing!! Have yet to try 1000


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stock has now arrived  and will be available to order on the site tomorrow - www.waxattack.co.uk

Simon


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Simon, do you have some estimated prices?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Porta said:


> Simon, do you have some estimated prices?





Wax Attack said:


> Both Xpert 1000 Ultra and 1500 Hi Tech will be £30 inc. vat for 946ml bottle.
> 
> Simon


As above! 

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Alan theoretically if when you come down the speeds the longer you can extend your burnishing stage the better as although it contains diminishing it finishes to an 18000 grit smat. 1500 has a much better working time than p1, perhaps even p2 IMO


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Matt! :thumb:

I have some Xpert 1500 winging its way to me and look forward to playing with it and comparing with my favourite polish PO85RD. 

Alan W


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Matt! :thumb:
> 
> I have some Xpert 1500 winging its way to me and look forward to playing with it and comparing with my favourite polish PO85RD.
> 
> Alan W


I think you will be very surprised with the out come of camparing it to 85rd that's all I am going to say on the matter lol .


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

neil b said:


> I think you will be very surprised with the out come of camparing it to 85rd that's all I am going to say on the matter lol .


Please share or pm if you don't! 

Alan W


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Please share or pm if you don't!
> 
> Alan W


I will let you get back to me on the wee test that you will be trying out lol all I will say is imo expert 1500 hi tech Polish has more depth and shine then 85rd and buffing off residue is so easy and plus as its water based leaves no oily residue. I have said enough now will let you make up your own mind up lol


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Alan theoretically if when you come down the speeds the longer you can extend your burnishing stage the better as although it contains diminishing it finishes to an 18000 grit smat. 1500 has a much better working time than p1, perhaps even p2 IMO


I am pretty sure that 1000 is non diminish and diminish abrasives, not sure about 1500 though

The makers of the 1500 have told me that it started out life as a paint cleaner and evolved from there so it does have the ability to improve gloss beyond just the abrasives doing their thing

Since using it since 2010 I must say that the two products have some fantastic features. the formulation does not contain anything adverse or cheap solvent based ingredients. you can see what's happening the whole time as its a very clear film of polish the whole time your working it

1500 is even better in its filming qualities
Working time is insane on the better quality european clears.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry matt was referring to 1500 :thumb:My bad


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone advise on shelf life ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Wax Attack said:


> Stock has now arrived  and will be available to order on the site tomorrow - www.waxattack.co.uk
> 
> Simon


Is there any chance of doing some 250ml bottles? - don't think a lot of us weekend warriors would use a litre!

T


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I tried a little on a panel on my brilliantschwartz audi paint and this is the most difficult paints I have worked on for a looong time. It's so damn soft! 

I used 1500 with Menzerna white finishing pad and I spred it on 600 and then, when I got a covering film, I bumped up the speed to 1500 for 5-6 passes and then down to 1000 for a couple of passes and finaly down to 600 for a couple of passes. The residues went of like Duragloss 501, IE just one swipe and it was done. I then sprayed on some Surf-ACE Spray & Finish mixed with IPA to remove whats left.

The result? I got almost all the swirls and a very deep, crisp finish. 

But, this was just on one panel and I will start to laborate with some other pads(wool and soft finishing foam pads) to see what it can do. This is a keeper.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Porta said:


> I tried a little on a panel on my brilliantschwartz audi paint and this is the most difficult paints I have worked on for a looong time. It's so damn soft!
> 
> I used 1500 with Menzerna white finishing pad and I spred it on 600 and then, when I got a covering film, I bumped up the speed to 1500 for 5-6 passes and then down to 1000 for a couple of passes and finaly down to 600 for a couple of passes. The residues went of like Duragloss 501, IE just one swipe and it was done. I then sprayed on some Surf-ACE Spray & Finish mixed with IPA to remove whats left.
> 
> ...


nice 
off: menzerna has a white finishing pad?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

tosh said:


> Is there any chance of doing some 250ml bottles? - don't think a lot of us weekend warriors would use a litre!
> 
> T


At present i only have the .946L bottles, Xpert Products are very stringent with their quality control and don't promote distributors decanting into smaller containers because of the potential for introducing contaminents.
I will look discuss it further with a view to hopefully adding a smaller size at some point.
Simon


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Can anyone advise on shelf life ?


I'll find out :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Both 1000 and 1500 polishes are in stock and ready to order:- http://www.waxattack.co.uk/
Simon


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Wax Attack said:


> At present i only have the .946L bottles, Xpert Products are very stringent with their quality control and don't promote distributors decanting into smaller containers because of the potential for introducing contaminents.
> I will look discuss it further with a view to hopefully adding a smaller size at some point.
> Simon


ok, thanks (and ordered anyway)

T


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

I note that the Xpert 1000 Ultra Polish is claimed to remove acid rain, overspray, sanding scratches and orange peel. I am interested in the removing orange peel part of this. How is this achieved, would this only be via a Rotary or could this also be done with a DA? Anyone tried removing orange peel with it?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Use with surbuf on the da for op removal. It's a great pad. Other than that sand then wool pads. Or try the nee osren velvet pads on the rotary but as I haven't tried them cannot comment on results


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Use with surbuf on the da for op removal. It's a great pad. Other than that sand then wool pads. Or try the nee osren velvet pads on the rotary but as I haven't tried them cannot comment on results


Only got a DA so will look at the surbuf pads. What Menz polish does to the Xpert 1000 compare in terms of cut and finish?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Can Xpert 1500 Hi-Tech polish be used with a rotary polisher? Also, are there any USA distributors for this product, or will I to have to order it from Wax Attack in the UK?

Steampunk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> Can Xpert 1500 Hi-Tech polish be used with a rotary polisher? Also, are there any USA distributors for this product, or will I to have to order it from Wax Attack in the UK?
> 
> Steampunk


It suggests it's a US and Aus product but apparently the US side isn't very good with communication lol. They gotta sort it soon surely. And yes it's a great polish on the rotary. If you can't wait get it from simon


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Steampunk said:


> Can Xpert 1500 Hi-Tech polish be used with a rotary polisher? Also, are there any USA distributors for this product, or will I to have to order it from Wax Attack in the UK?
> 
> Steampunk


http://www.xpertproducts.com/ :thumb:


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Been using the Xpert 1000 & 1500 for a while now ... truly awesome polishes! one of only 3 brands I use now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ghostrider said:


> http://www.xpertproducts.com/ :thumb:


Isn't that the point? You can't actually buy from them yet?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Isn't that the point? You can't actually buy from them yet?


Thats right, not yet, but there will be an online shopping soon...


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Can anyone advise on shelf life ?


Hi,
I have just heard back from Xpert Products in Australia, the official shelf life is 12 months, ideally stored away from direct sunlight and in cool conditions.
They also said they had batches from *2004 *that still tested ok though.
Many thanks.
Simon


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

'the official shelf life is 12 months' 

Hello Simon, 

Interested in this polish, but with above in mind, and what has previosly been mentioned, I would also be after a smaller size for both. So will keep an eye out for any updates. :thumb:


----------

